# Honor 9N vs Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1



## Digit-Brand (Aug 24, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/jrAlC2IrFkn7GuaK6_mJbrmWFgwaLpldB89kPCZwMORtu5hNwHSMK7JAe4SXePM1U3NeMKA5eXW2122Qu_0n3w-UYZsgjoV0lBaVN3C8pjUd5QynWt2-i2S0XBuBnNTt61PtOkKg​
The Honor 9N and the Asus ZenFone Max Pro M1 are two devices that are prices quite similar to each other. Let’s take a look at how they stack up.

Starting things off with the display, both phones feature an IPS LCD display. However, the display on the Honor 9N is slightly more compact than the Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1.

The Honor 9N features a 5.84-inch display with a resolution of 1080 x 2280 pixels. The Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 features a slightly larger 5.99-inch display.

The most notable difference between the two phones though is notch. The Honor 9N features a 19:9 display aspect ratio with a notch on top of the display. The Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 however, features a tradition display with an 18:9.

So, which phone do you think has the edge? Do you prefer a more compact display or a larger one? Let your thoughts be known below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## Navinxn (Aug 25, 2018)

I'd prefer Honor 9N because it slimmer,  9N's width is 7.5mm while Max Pro M1's is 8.5mm, which looks like old fashioned. Slimmer device is easier to carry in the pocket and looks more fashionable. What's more, 9N still has a superior camera to Max Pro M1.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 25, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> The most notable difference between the two phones though is notch. The Honor 9N features a 19:9 display aspect ratio with a notch on top of the display. The Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 however, features a tradition display with an 18:9.
> 
> *So, which phone do you think has the edge?* Do you prefer a more compact display or a larger one? Let your thoughts be known below.


Now this a comparison worth discussing.

I personally prefer a compact phone as I like using my phone with one hand. But for most people that I came through, larger is better.


----------



## Navinxn (Aug 25, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Now this a comparison worth discussing.
> 
> I personally prefer a compact phone as I like using my phone with one hand. But for most people that I came through, larger is better.


*steemitimages.com/0x0/*img.esteem.ws/5aehf580b1.jpg 
is it big enough? Hahahahaha


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2018)

seriously, no other details other than display. Anyway, Barring camera Kirin 659 is behind SD 636and Asus is thicker because of it's 5000 mah battery. The only plus point of 9N to me is it's notch display though I personally like the old fashioned display which max pro sports with.

Also 9N has no dedicated slot for microsd which is still essential for any phone IMO.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 25, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, which phone do you think has the edge? Do you prefer a more compact display or a larger one? Let your thoughts be known below.


I have used Asus M1 and believe me it's a good one, the battery is good, no heating issue even playing PUBG for even 3 hrs straight, no lags till now and performance is also great. But, the most important part where Asus wins is the stock Android experience, its near perfect smooth and good compared to EMUI, the overall performance of Asus is much better than the 9N.
The only place where 9N wins is I think the camera Asus doesn't have a good camera for sure, it's ok for me but not good for camera lover people.
I think overall Asus is better than 9N.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 25, 2018)

And yes, for notch hatters, Asus wins here!


----------



## jithalel (Aug 25, 2018)

I vote for Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1.


----------



## jithalel (Aug 25, 2018)

I am a simple man. I like clean android. Emui is bad.


----------



## raunakchawla (Aug 25, 2018)

Will honor 9n highest version be better than zenfone m1 and redmi note pro 5?


----------



## Divya sharma (Aug 25, 2018)

Honor 9N has the most modern display. With a 19:9 aspect ratio and notch cutout, the screen of the phone stretches all the way till the top.
Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 feature 18:9 aspect ratio full-HD+ screens, with no notch. Phones also feature a thin strip of non-screen space just above the screen, which houses the front camera, earpiece and sensors. The edge-to-edge screen stretching all the way to the top also allows the Honor 9N to have the most compact form factor of the phone on comparison. The phone is significantly smaller than the others, with a screen that is only slightly smaller.


----------



## thebigredmachine (Aug 25, 2018)

Zenfone Max is best phone vs Honor 9N.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> The most notable difference between the two phones though is notch. The Honor 9N features a 19:9 display aspect ratio with a notch on top of the display. The Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 however, features a tradition display with an 18:9.


Traditional would mean 16:9, not 18:9. Honor 9N has a notched 19:9 display, so that display is a stupid design.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, which phone do you think has the edge? Do you prefer a more compact display or a larger one? Let your thoughts be known below.


Come on! Zenfone Max Pro M1 is obviously better. It has stock-ish android, sd 636, camera 2 api support and 5000 mAh battery!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Navinxn said:


> *steemitimages.com/0x0/*img.esteem.ws/5aehf580b1.jpg
> is it big enough? Hahahahaha



Nobody sane would use a tablet for voice calling and certainly not like that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

topgear said:


> seriously, no other details other than display. Anyway, Barring camera Kirin 659 is behind SD 636and Asus is thicker because of it's 5000 mah battery. The only plus point of 9N to me is it's notch display though I personally like the old fashioned display which max pro sports with.
> 
> Also 9N has no dedicated slot for microsd which is still essential for any phone IMO.


This! OEMs keep messing up with necessary things and then cry when their phones don't sell as much as they expected.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> The only place where 9N wins is I think the camera Asus doesn't have a good camera for sure, it's ok for me but not good for camera lover people.


Enable Camera2 API (check xda) and use Gcam (xda again)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

raunakchawla said:


> Will honor 9n highest version be better than zenfone m1 and redmi note pro 5?


Nope. Even lowest variant of M1 is better.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 25, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Come on! Zenfone Max Pro M1 is obviously better. It has stock-ish android, sd 636, camera 2 api support and 5000 mAh battery!


Bhai notch is also not there in zenfone.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 26, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Enable Camera2 API (check xda) and use Gcam (xda again)


For those who don't know..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 26, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> For those who don't know..


*www.xda-developers.com/asus-zenfone-max-pro-m1-google-camera/


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2018)

I think asus will roll some official update for Camera2 APi. Personally feel 3 / 4 GB ram variant of Asus has better Camera.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 27, 2018)

Only display in comparison?!!!

After using numerous smartphone since the days of "HTC Hero" and "Samsun Galaxy S" I've come to the conclusion that a large battery and good amount of RAM can solve most of the Android OS's issues.

Asus certainly wins here hands down (I've bought two of them already!)
5000 mAh battery was the decisive factor for me.

Added bonus is that the mobile hardly heats up even after prolonged use or gaming.

Then look at the price too, still cheaper than Honor 9N


----------



## Digit-Brand (Aug 28, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_kGlVGuk7rJwEH3-FPm_6F13Bk7g9GHPXxJNtialo83NCacwrjgmnC_Kfx9GTnXmTdW0cNMMTGMZoCSTfplXcDrZngFYD-r3MVQe4w1rqp0vLnSI3kZ3445hpMnWWFzgRf2Euzdt​
In terms of optics, the Honor 9N as well as the Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 feature a dual-rear camera setup, along with a single front camera. However, the configuration of the two are quite different.

The Honor 9N features a 13MP + 2MP camera with the secondary camera used for depth sensing.

The Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 version sold in India offers a similar 13MP + 5MP setup, with the 5MP camera used for sensing depth

Thanks to their secondary rear cameras, both phones are capable of offering hardware level bokeh images.

When it comes to the front camera, the Honor 9N features a 16MP unit, while the Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 sports an 8MP sensor. Both phones also offer bokeh selfies.

However, while both phones offer artificial lighting for selfies in low light conditions, the way they both offer the feature is different.

While the Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 features a soft LED flash at the front, the Honor 9N uses the screen as the flash.

So, what do you guys think of the camera setups on the two phones? Do you guys like taking selfies? Let your thoughts be known below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 28, 2018)

Navinxn said:


> *steemitimages.com/0x0/*img.esteem.ws/5aehf580b1.jpg
> is it big enough? Hahahahaha


I have seen people with 7" Samsung tab back in 2013, so yeah, there are people who will do that


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 28, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what do you guys think of the camera setups on the two phones? Do you guys like taking selfies? Let your thoughts be known below.



When I used Zenfone in June, its front cam had bad colors which I think were fixed in an update. There's a good chance 9N has a better selfie cam though. Rear cameras might be identical without much difference. Still, factors other than cam make Asus a better choice.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 29, 2018)

Looks and Processor wise Honor, for everything else the Zenfone.
@SaiyanGoku 
I tried enabling Google Camera for the unrooted Zenfone via ADB few weeks back but it din't work. Any video tutorial or something?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Looks and Processor wise Honor, for everything else the Zenfone.
> @SaiyanGoku
> I tried enabling Google Camera for the unrooted Zenfone via ADB few weeks back but it din't work. Any video tutorial or something?


SD636 is better than Kirin 659. 

Check these threads for gcam:
*www.xda-developers.com/asus-zenfone-max-pro-m1-google-camera/

How to Install Google Camera on Max Pro M1 Without Root ( enable cam2api )


----------



## billubakra (Aug 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> SD636 is better than Kirin 659.
> 
> Check these threads for gcam:
> *www.xda-developers.com/asus-zenfone-max-pro-m1-google-camera/
> ...



Same methods which I used but it is not working


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Looks and Processor wise Honor, for everything else the Zenfone.
> @SaiyanGoku
> I tried enabling Google Camera for the unrooted Zenfone via ADB few weeks back but it din't work. Any video tutorial or something?



Performance wise Kirin 659 is more close to SD625.


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Same methods which I used but it is not working



Working fine. Installed 15 Sec ADB Installer v 1.4.3. Tried using cabinet's front ports which was throwing up device not connected / recognized error every time in fastboot. Plugged the phone into motherboard's USB port and Voila ! it worked ... so if you are getting error messages use motherboard's USB port. BTW, I'm using the 3Gb variant manufactured on July.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 30, 2018)

topgear said:


> Working fine. Installed 15 Sec ADB Installer v 1.4.3. Tried using cabinet's front ports which was throwing up device not connected / recognized error every time in fastboot. Plugged the phone into motherboard's USB port and Voila ! it worked ... so if you are getting error messages use motherboard's USB port. BTW, I'm using the 3Gb variant manufactured on July.


I have the same variant. Still getting this, tried in a laptop.
One more thing as soon as I press enter and that error pops the screen becomes black and on the the top it is written to press any key to shutdown.

@SaiyanGoku @topgear


----------



## @riya123 (Aug 30, 2018)

In terms of design, Honor 9N stands out without a doubt. The smartphone features the trending notch cutout on its display with a thin bottom bezel. Accompanying it is a 2.5D glass design in two colour options of silver and blue


----------



## Digit-Brand (Aug 31, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/JJpQem5QlicNAZLEQ1t6nQaT8bpoM_snAXbnwpPmoDgj6HSQsUdkwyFXbICoFI_ExBMXP7qhbWr_Il5OBIANcnjMfyqT-m5NrgatEokJ7GceiwzJ-YtMrYcMeBThDN0eEwzPokom​
When it comes to build and designed, the Honor 9N and the Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 couldn’t be any more different.

For the Zenfone Max Pro M1, Asus has opted for a metal unibody design. The Honor 9N however, sports glass rear panel with 12-layer mirrored finish.

However, the placement of the fingerprint sensor is the same on both smartphones as both features a centrally placed sensor on the rear panel.

Further, while both devices feature a dual-rear panel, the setup of the two sensors is different. While the Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 features vertically stacked sensors, the cameras on the Honor 9N are placed side-by-side.

On the front we see another big difference in the design of the two smartphones. The Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 features an 18:9 display aspect ratio. The Honor 9N sports a 19:9 aspect ratio with a notch located on top of the display. This notch helps the phone offer a slightly higher screen to body ratio as compared to the Zenfone Max Pro M1.

So, do you prefer a metallic build or a glass one? Do you use a phone with a glass back? Sound off below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 31, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> *lh5.googleusercontent.com/JJpQem5QlicNAZLEQ1t6nQaT8bpoM_snAXbnwpPmoDgj6HSQsUdkwyFXbICoFI_ExBMXP7qhbWr_Il5OBIANcnjMfyqT-m5NrgatEokJ7GceiwzJ-YtMrYcMeBThDN0eEwzPokom​
> When it comes to build and designed, the Honor 9N and the Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 couldn’t be any more different.
> ...


Looks and build wise both are good. But please take tdf's suggestion and get rid of that notch and os.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what do you guys think of the camera setups on the two phones? Do you guys like taking selfies? Let your thoughts be known below.


Camera2 API can be enabled on Zenfone Max Pro M1, both with and without rooting. G cam works on it. I don't need to go on and on about how 9N can't catch up. *Drops mic*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, do you prefer a metallic build or a glass one? Do you use a phone with a glass back? Sound off below.


It is metal (and plastic too) over fragile glass all the time.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> On the front we see another big difference in the design of the two smartphones. The Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 features an 18:9 display aspect ratio. The Honor 9N sports a 19:9 aspect ratio with a notch located on top of the display. This notch helps the phone offer a slightly higher screen to body ratio as compared to the Zenfone Max Pro M1.


That slightly higher STB ratio is of no use. UI gets cropped weirdly and phone ends up looking ugly.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 31, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, do you prefer a metallic build or a glass one? Do you use a phone with a glass back? Sound off below.


Metal over glass any day. I don't want wireless charging, which flagships have but mid-range phones don't. Glass is glass & glass breaks. Something like a polycarbonate material of Lumia 920,  etc would be a good choice as well.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 31, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, do you prefer a metallic build or a glass one? Do you use a phone with a glass back? Sound off below.


I'll go with a metallic back, glass back is good for signals and all but easily breakable.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 31, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what do you guys think of the camera setups on the two phones? Do you guys like taking selfies? Let your thoughts be known below.


I don't like taking selfies. I was able to install Gcam using the above thread by @SaiyanGoku on my friends Max m1 and it worked perfectly fine, stability and overall quality are improved.


----------



## JasmineRoza (Sep 1, 2018)

I have 10 thousand budget and phone is for my mother. Which is better Honor 9N, Asus zenfone max pro m1 or Xiaomi Redmi Note 5?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> I don't like taking selfies. I was able to install Gcam using the above thread by @SaiyanGoku on my friends Max m1 and it worked perfectly fine, stability and overall quality are improved.


Which variant is it? 6GB ram one has improved camera.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

JasmineRoza said:


> I have 10 thousand budget and phone is for my mother. Which is better Honor 9N, Asus zenfone max pro m1 or Xiaomi Redmi Note 5?


I'd suggest Pro M1 for sheer value for money.


----------



## PranoyRoy (Sep 1, 2018)

Honor 9N has notch display which is not a good thing. Zenfone opts for a better screen without a notch.


----------



## AlbertFernandez (Sep 1, 2018)

Why does Honor 9N lacks a microSD slot when Honor 7c has it?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 1, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Do you guys like taking selfies?


No. I am just a normal, average guy.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 1, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, do you prefer a metallic build or a glass one?


I prefer my phone's back to be like my mirror's back. Metal without broken glass in it.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Sep 2, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Which variant is it? 6GB ram one has improved camera.


4GB, 64GB


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 2, 2018)

Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1: 5.99-inch full HD+ display of 2160x1080p resolution with 18:9 aspect ratio

Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 Pro: 5.99-inch full HD+ display of 2160x1080p resolution with 18:9 aspect ratio


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Sep 4, 2018)

JasmineRoza said:


> I have 10 thousand budget and phone is for my mother. Which is better Honor 9N, Asus zenfone max pro m1 or Xiaomi Redmi Note 5?


Zenfone Max Pro M1


----------



## Digit-Brand (Sep 5, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/Rudgn996uH4w3zv_7W7XWYoFrT8AgnnvbOOusykmtxtbM55b-kVb9xr7OqwEgYmvpfBvY2X_YJ9b3Gja9ejq-FZurAqO_tax1Y87DQIUQtHveRwk-BcdT_0h3AXjjfM9D_wB4M4T​
The Honor 9N and the Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 sport pretty similar screen sizes at 5.84-inch and 5.99-inch respectively. However, the difference in body-size between the two phones is pretty noticeable.

The Honor 9N is 149.2mm tall and 71.8mm wide. By comparison, the Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 is is nearly a centimeter taller than the Honor 9N at 159mm and close to half a centimeter wide at 76mm.

When looking at the thickness of the two devices. The Honor 9N is 7.7mm thick, while the Zenfone Max pro m1 is 8.5mm thick.

This large size also translates to difference in weight. The Honor 9N weighs 152gms, while the Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 weights 180gms.

So, do you guys look at the dimensions of a smartphone when making a purchasing decision? Do you prefer your devices to be lightweight or have some heft about them? Let your thoughts be known below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## Minion (Sep 5, 2018)

I like honor 9N but honor should have given a Snapdragon 636 even Snapdragon 630 would have been great kirin 659 is way weaker in terms of GPU performance and if they would have given AOSP rom then this would have possessed threat to likes of Redmi note 5,Asus max pro etc


----------



## Minion (Sep 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Enable Camera2 API (check xda) and use Gcam (xda again)


They can't give Gcam is not officially distributed by google


----------



## Minion (Sep 5, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> When it comes to build and designed, the Honor 9N and the Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 couldn’t be any more different.



Yeah,I agree honor design is more premium and it looks way better than asus


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, do you guys look at the dimensions of a smartphone when making a purchasing decision? Do you prefer your devices to be lightweight or have some heft about them? Let your thoughts be known below.


Nope. there's no point in going for a wafer thin phone which can't even last 2-3 hours.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2018)

Minion said:


> They can't give Gcam is not officially distributed by google


They could just license it from Google.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 8, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They could just license it from Google.


They don't give license for it afaik. That's why developers are porting it.


----------



## mrinalkumari (Sep 8, 2018)

Zenfone Max Pro M1 comes with a stock android ui and Asus has promised regular updates.
Honor's EMUI is heavily customized UI and because of that, updates are not sure.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 8, 2018)

billubakra said:


> I have the same variant. Still getting this, tried in a laptop.
> One more thing as soon as I press enter and that error pops the screen becomes black and on the the top it is written to press any key to shutdown.
> 
> @SaiyanGoku @topgear




@SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb


Honor 9N vs Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 8, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb
> 
> 
> Honor 9N vs Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1


No idea about GCam. The Zenfone is with my cousin without any modifications.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb
> 
> 
> Honor 9N vs Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1


I don't have a Pro M1 with me to troubleshoot your issues.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 9, 2018)

the Honor 9N is the only smartphone in the budget range to feature a display notch with a 19:9 aspect ratio display (until Xiaomi announces the Mi A2 Lite); if you are still into display notches that is.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> I have the same variant. Still getting this, tried in a laptop.
> One more thing as soon as I press enter and that error pops the screen becomes black and on the the top it is written to press any key to shutdown.
> 
> @SaiyanGoku @topgear



please create a new thread so we can discuss it further.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> the Honor 9N is the* only* smartphone in the budget range to feature a display notch with a 19:9 aspect ratio display (until Xiaomi announces the Mi A2 Lite); if you are still into display notches that is.



as of now Realme 2 is the cheapest smartphone featuring notch display


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 11, 2018)

Honor 9N does look like doppelganger of the Huawei P20 Lite. It’s hard to tell between the two smartphones until you look at the logo on the bottom chin, below the 19:9 display. That 19:9 aspect ratio 5.84-inch FHD+ IPS LCD display is covered with 2.5 D glass just like on the P20 Lite.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 11, 2018)

The same can said about the 13 MP + 2 MP camera setup where the ZenFone offers a bit more with a 13 MP + 5 MP camera.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 12, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> Honor 9N does look like doppelganger of the Huawei P20 Lite. It’s hard to tell between the two smartphones until you look at the logo on the bottom chin, below the 19:9 display. That 19:9 aspect ratio 5.84-inch FHD+ IPS LCD display is covered with 2.5 D glass just like on the P20 Lite.





@riya123 said:


> The same can said about the 13 MP + 2 MP camera setup where the ZenFone offers a bit more with a 13 MP + 5 MP camera.


Most of the replies are these copy paste lines which will stop when the contest is over.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 12, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, do you guys look at the dimensions of a smartphone when making a purchasing decision? Do you prefer your devices to be lightweight or have some heft about them? Let your thoughts be known below.



Yes, it is one of my top priorities. No matter how good the phone is, if it is big, I just avoid it because I know that I won't be able to use it with one hand. I'm even finding my S8 a bit bigger than I would like, but it's not that I have a good option. Sony & Pixel are expensive & lack headphone jack. I'm not sure if I would even find a suitably sized phone for myself after two years when I'm looking to change my current phone.

Honor 9N is surely a good choice for people looking for a compact phone under 15k. It was unchallenged until Xiaomi released Redmi 6 Pro.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> the Honor 9N is the only smartphone in the budget range to feature a display notch with a 19:9 aspect ratio display (until Xiaomi announces the Mi A2 Lite); if you are still into display notches that is.


That's the thing, nobody asked for that stupid screen cutout and still Honor 9N has it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> Honor 9N does look like doppelganger of the Huawei P20 Lite. It’s hard to tell between the two smartphones until you look at the logo on the bottom chin, below the 19:9 display.


Great!! All we get are clones of higher models which perform worse and have no assured android updates.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The same can said about the 13 MP + 2 MP camera setup where the ZenFone offers a bit more with a 13 MP + 5 MP camera.


This n camera setup doesn't matter, at least not for mid rangers when Gcam with camera2 API enabled would give better results.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm not sure if I would even find a suitably sized phone for myself after two years when I'm looking to change my current phone.


Wait and hope Palm has a comeback and makes good phones then.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 13, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wait and hope Palm has a comeback and makes good phones then.


Was not a fan of it & don't have much hope from Palm.

I think there's a better chance that Sony might make a comeback with good devices. They have been kind of disappointing after Z5 & the first X series. Or Samsung doesn't increase the physical size of phones further or in fact reduces it a bit, at least for non plus version.


----------



## micheal081371 (Sep 15, 2018)

Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 is giving competition to Redmi Note 5 Pro. Honor 9N is not upto this level.


----------



## alexarodriguez (Sep 15, 2018)

Both Asus and Honor have made beautiful phones in this budget but Asus did right thing to give metal body and a notchless design.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I think there's a better chance that Sony might make a comeback with good devices. They have been kind of disappointing after Z5 & the first X series. Or Samsung doesn't increase the physical size of phones further or in fact reduces it a bit, at least for non plus version.


Razer and Essential making a VFM phone which doesn't suck has better chances of Sony's comeback. They are slowly dying out because of their own arrogance, ignorance and pricing strategy.
Samsung won't increase the size too much hopefully.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 15, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *Razer and Essential* making a VFM phone which doesn't suck has better chances of Sony's comeback. They are slowly dying out because of their own arrogance, ignorance and pricing strategy.
> Samsung won't increase the size too much hopefully.


Razer's target audience is different & I don't find gaming phones useful, at least for myself. I'd rather buy a proper flagship.

I checked out Essential phone recently when a friend of mine bought it for $250. At that price, its a steal for sure. I would say, a launch price of $500 last year would have helped it a lot, instead of $750 which they chose. Even today, 
I would say that the phone is a good buy for $350 or at max $400. It's still unclear if they will release a second phone & have a future.

Regd. Samsung, even I think that the normal S phones won't increase in size, let's see what S10 will be.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 15, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Honor 9N is surely a good choice for people looking for a compact phone under 15k. It was unchallenged until Xiaomi released Redmi 6 Pro.


Redmi 6 pro is like Mi A2 lite with MIUI. Why did Xiaomi do this?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 15, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Samsung won't increase the size too much hopefully.


They will make a Note Plus like S plus and it will be a tablet instead lol.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Redmi 6 pro is like Mi A2 lite with MIUI. Why did Xiaomi do this?


Because they want people to use MIUI by default.


----------

